
Bernie Sanders lawyers to Wikipedia: Take down our logo, you’re violating DMCA - sghi
http://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2016/01/bernie-sanders-campaign-sends-dmca-notice-to-wikipedia-over-logos/
======
philipn
The Sanders campaign very quickly withdrew their request:
[http://boingboing.net/2016/01/15/bernie-sanders-campaign-
wit...](http://boingboing.net/2016/01/15/bernie-sanders-campaign-withdr.html)

